
The American Presidency Project - Oatseller
http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/index.php
======
Oatseller
There's an impressive amount of data.

The "Elections" page [0] - with the color-coded maps of each election - show
some of the extreme shifts, the difference between 1932 and 1976 is
incredible.

It's not obvious (they've put it at the bottom of the left navigation column)
but some pages - such as "Documents > Messages and Papers of the Presidents"
[1] - have a search feature to search the data by date/keyword.

[0]
[http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/elections.php](http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/elections.php)

[1] [http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/ws/](http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/ws/)

